# 2014 Scott Solace



## dje31

So, anyone seen the new Solace in the flesh? Or better yet, anyone ridden one? Either at Interbike---was Scott there?---an early release, or sales rep sample?

Particularly interested in the Premium, but it's perhaps too early for these to be seen in the wild. Was strongly interested in the updated Synapse Hi-Mod Black, but now leaning towards the Solace ( kind of a dumb name, though ).

Premium already has Di2, but 52/36 semi-compact chainrings...which would be fine for local terrain, but would probably swap for 50/34 for mountain riding.

Syncros parts seem to be more or less re-branded Ritchey, and the wheels look like Reynolds rims with DT Swiss hubs & spokes.

Besides the chainrings ( I'd probably just get the 50/34 CRs in addition ) and a saddle swap, I could probably ride this as is...which almost never happens for me. OEM stock? I almost always have to tweak / swap something...often many things.


----------



## dje31

Awfully quiet in here...but then, so is the MTBR Scott forum.

< crickets >


----------



## nenad

Just like you, I'm interested to know more. I think the bike looks great. Post some pictures if / when you run into one in the wild 

Personally, I like the Solace 10 frameset because of Orica team colors, I really dig it.


----------



## dje31

Likewise.

The only wild card / concern is the chainstay-mounted rear brake. I remember the old U-brakes and roller cams mounted there on MTBs back in the 80s, and they didn't get much love. Perhaps on road bikes it's less problematic.

I'm sure they're working on a disc-brake version, which I really like on my MTBs, but don't think I want to be an early adopter on the road side just yet. I give it 3-5 years before they work out the bugs and issues, such as sizing, strength-to-weight, longevity, wear-and-tear, etc. I'd probably be more interested if I rode in more rain and / or mountains.


----------



## dje31

Bumping this, it's been three weeks since the last post...anyone have anything to add / offer?

I heard some may be trickling in some time in November around here...anyone else?

Of course, being in Florida, we don't have much of an "off-season," so for the Northern Hemisphere, it's liable to be quiet until the spring. What about folks south of the equator?


----------



## WallyB1298

I just bought a Solace 20. I have about 200 miles on it. I test road the Cannondale Synapse, Spec Roubaix, Scott Cr1, Cervelo R3, Giant Defy Advanced 1, Trek Domane 5.9, and Cannondale Evo. I rode the Evo just for a kick. It was not comfortable at all for me. 

I ride for endurance about 4500 miles a year. I was looking to upgrade from my Bianchi Impulso which is a great alum bike. I would have loved to try a Bianchi Intenso but my local LBS wasn't going to bring one in so couldn't include Bianchi. 

After serious testing of each bike I must sat the Solace stood out for me. After riding it I was like ok that's my bike! 

Light at 16.2 lbs, the stiffest ride except for the Evo. Climbs like a mountain goat! Steering is sharp and handles descents and corners like its on rails. The best compliance of any others very noticeable dampening of road vibration. Best overall group set with full Ultegra. The Syncros RR 2.0 wheels seem very stiff. Changed the saddle of course. 

The Solace is fast and comfortable plus it looks awesome. Looks like its going 35 in the stand! Go test one you might just love it. I couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## Chucky

Sorry should have been in here before this: I purchased a Scott Solace 20 in December and have about 300 miles on it so far - love it. I wanted a stiff, fast, responsive bike with a compliant ride; I did extensive research and test rode Trek Domane 5, Cannondale Supersix, Scott CR 1, Specialized Roubaix and a Colnago CLX and considered many others. Based on performance and price I chose the Scott Solace 20 with Ultegra 6800. The rear damping system of the Solace is the best of the bunch; the Domane was good but seemed like the range of motion was greater which I didn't like. Had a little concern about the location of the rear brake on the Solace but it feels rock solid, actually brakes better than the CR1 I test rode; have not had any issues with debris and wet braking seems normal. 

The geometry required a little more tweaking of the cockpit to get it dialed in but I'm pretty close to perfect now. My other bike is a titanium Litespeed with a racier geometry.

The Solace has a big head tube, huge BB and stays in what Scott refers to as their "Power Zone" making for a super stiff responsive frame; every ounce of pedal effort can be felt in forward motion. Road feedback through the BB and pedals is another indication of how stiff the bottom of this bike is. I love climbing on the Solace because of this and its 16lb weight, its a blast to sprint on too. Excellent handling, I am very confident diving into high speed corners and making aggresive maneuvers. 

What Scott calls the "comfort zone" are primarily super thin seat stays and more compliant seat tube making a very comfortable rear end ride. The front of the cockpit is still pretty stiff, most of the compliance there comes from the front fork. I'm considering upgrading the Syncros bars with Easton EC 90 for more compliance here but its not a big concern at this point.

I could feel the Syncros wheels squirm a bit under big efforts and was looking to upgrade to an aero carbon wheeelset; I bought 46mm Reynolds Assault clinchers with 23mm tires and I like them much better - the Syncros come fitted with 25mm tires. I test rode the Assaults on a Scott CR1 Pro I rented from Undiscovered Country in the Bay area (highly recommend them if you are traveling in the area).

It was between the Scott and the Trek Domane 4 Project One; an Ultegra 6800 spec'd Domane 4 with carbon clnchers was over $6100. I got the Scott Solace 20 with the same groupset for $3400 and the Reynolds wheels for $1400 (competitive cyclist regularly $1800) a much better deal than the Trek and the Solace is lighter, stiffer and more comfortable to me. 

And by the way the Scott Solace 20 Black/Red/White paint scheme looks absolutely awesome especially with the carbon wheels; I get stares and compliments everywhere I go on it and people can't beleive how light and stiff it is.


----------



## Rokh Hard

> I just bought a Solace 20. I have about 200 miles on it. I test road the Cannondale Synapse, Spec Roubaix, Scott Cr1, Cervelo R3, Giant Defy Advanced 1, Trek Domane 5.9, and Cannondale Evo. I rode the Evo just for a kick. It was not comfortable at all for me.





like you i rode all the above.....plus some silly expen$ive Time machine. ended up with a Pina Rokh....why? because its a Pinarello! :thumbsup:

this seduced me real easy like, damn work of art....probably would not even ride it....but wasnt ready to lighten up 16K.

PINARELLO DOGMA XM - YouTube


----------



## Buildingmaint

I picked up a Scott Solace 30 on Saturday, got 80 miles on it. Mine is a 53/39 gearing , so hills are a little harder then my Scott Speedster 20 with a compact 50/30 , but man is it fast on the flats. Geometry says the Speedster and Solace are the same , but the Solace seems easier to ride , changed the seat, will change the tires once I wear them out , which will be in about 2 months.


----------



## dje31

Okay, I know in the Northern Hemisphere, it's been the winter that just won't end...still, I'd think there'd be more chatter by now.

Was Scott at Sea Otter last week?


----------



## albertoo

I bought the bike 10 days ago put some 300 km feels really comfortable but still have this sportive nature hard bottom bracket stiff head tube, really the all day long big haul endurance bike with sportive nature... Of course if your want go faster and compromise comfort Foil and addict in the hills will be better with more aero position, stiffer, narrower 23 tyres but this one as a sportive training all rounder do it all without pain in the back will be perfect, good handling , responsive light, pecise shiffting, absorbs small bumps,...good machine


----------



## Jestupinan

Here's my new solace 20. Nice balance, great components and feels very stiff. After 200km I really like the 700x25 tires


----------



## dje31

The red Keo pedals are a nice touch...just enough red to go with the rest.


----------



## nsfbr

Really lovely looking bike. I'm jealous, but I'll deal with that. Looks to me that Scott has another winner here.


----------



## UpHillCrawler

Great bike! I've been testing a ton of bikes to replace my CAAD10 and the Solace 20 is right at the top of the list...




Jestupinan said:


> Here's my new solace 20. Nice balance, great components and feels very stiff. After 200km I really like the 700x25 tires
> 
> View attachment 299025


----------



## WallyB1298

I have put 6000 mile on my 2014 Scott Solace 20 and can say it is a fantastic bike. I enjoyed every mile. As good as the 20 is the Solace Premium is in another league. Two months ago I bought a new Solace Premium frame and moved everything from the 20 over to the Premium HMX Frame. The Premium has the ride quality of the 20 with the stiffness of the Addict and Foil and is very nimble on corners and descending. It's not as light as the Addict and Foil but 2 lbs lighter than the 20. I have blown up every PR I have had on the Solace 20. It climbs like a goat. If you get a chance to get the Premium Frame set, do it. It looks awesome and fly's!


----------



## wayne

Purchased a Solace 30. Upgraded to Dura Ace compact cranks also swapped seat, handlebars, and wheels. Love the bike, climbs extremely well and and is very comfortable.


----------

